# Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2



## ahsanford (Apr 3, 2017)

An early preview of the new Tamron 70-200's AF performance -- including AF consistency on a fixed target -- is shared here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=20305

I appreciate that it's a f/2.8 zoom and not an f/1.4 prime, but it would appear that Tamron has had better luck at reversing Canon AF routines than Sigma has. 

- A


----------

